

How Larry Ellison revolutionized sailing - codex_irl
https://medium.com/sailing-2-0/cae13d7800

======
001sky
_Tick the big box, Success. Out of a long, difficult incubation comes a new
look for the future of sailing. He wasn’t on the raceboat, but this was Larry
Ellison’s America’s Cup._

This hagiography is cringeworthy. Good luck.

